

No interest in Poettering's problems, says Torvalds - sounds
http://www.itwire.com/opinion-and-analysis/open-sauce/65652-no-interest-in-poetterings-problems-says-torvalds

======
PhantomGremlin
Basically a rant about Linus' communication style. But let's consider this:

    
    
       Linus Torvalds --- occasionally an asshole
       Theo de Raadt  --- occasionally an asshole
       Bill Gates     --- occasionally an asshole
       Steve Jobs     --- occasionally an asshole
       Larry Ellison  --- usually? an asshole
    

I'd say that Torvalds is in pretty distinguished company. Many more successful
"technology" CEOs kick ass than kiss ass. Too bad for Poettering if he got his
feelings hurt. Let's see him switch to OpenBSD so we can see Theo's reaction
to systemd!

